# Rice Germ Oil



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I know a lot of people use oils to get yeast, garlic and other supplements to stick to the feed of their racers and breeders. Has anyone out there ever used Rice Germ Oil for this purpose or know how well this oil may work. Is there any reason you may know that would make this not a good oil for use on the racers feed.

Ace


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have never heard of it being used. Wheat germ seems pretty common. I don't see why it would be bad though. 

I noticed though my birds aren't big into oiled feed unless they are very hungry.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Never heard of it in this context, either. It is a healthy substance, though - for people, anyway, with plenty of nutrition, I think.

Have heard of cod liver oil being used, so guess it's the same principle.

With supplements, though, it may be easier to use them in a water soluble form.

John


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Rice Germ Oil is used on horse feed to give them a good shiny coat as well as more energy and stamina. It is very high in fat and amino acids. If not by itself, I thought it might be good to mix with some of the other oils. I was also told to use Flax oil. Has anyone used this? 

Ace


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If it is very high in fat, I wouldn't use it, they only need a little fat. I give a small bit of flax seeds in my birds seed mix, but not too much of that either or they get the 'runs." 

I have a medi-aminos rice that I just love, as it is chock full of free form amino acids, very bioavailable. I mix it in with my whey protein and greens mix, its a powder. It's very stablizied and also has enzymes in it. I haven't thought about giving it to my birds though, though I think it might excellent to use in a formula for birds who are going light.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I have used Oil of Rice Bran, Hemp seed oil,Flaxseed oil, Codliver oil,Wheat germ oil,Sesame oil,Peanut oil,Walnut oil, Corn oil, and others I just may start a thread on the use of different vegetable oils, BUT the big thing that i would like to leave with is USE ONLY COLD PRESSED OIL BECAUSE HEAT PROSSED OILS LOSE MOST OF THEIR HEALTHFUL ITEMS. . GEORGE


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank You George, 

I will make a note on that cold pressed oils only! I would also like for you to start that thread on the use of different oils. I would like to know what oils to use as well as the whens and whys!!!

Ace


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> Well I have used Oil of Rice Bran, Hemp seed oil,Flaxseed oil, Codliver oil,Wheat germ oil,Sesame oil,Peanut oil,Walnut oil, Corn oil, and others I just may start a thread on the use of different vegetable oils, BUT the big thing that i would like to leave with is USE ONLY COLD PRESSED OIL BECAUSE HEAT PROSSED OILS LOSE MOST OF THEIR HEALTHFUL ITEMS. . GEORGE


Hi George!

Yep, only organic and first cold pressed is best.

I have used cod liver oil, and flax seeds and olive oil, and wheat germ oil on my birds, but not the rest and not together. Please do start a thread on the use of oils, WHEN to use, HOW much and why the use of different oils. I know flax oil has to do with muscle and performance, because my son uses it as he lifts weights. 

Thank you


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Somewhere in my library is the book, "Feed To Win" and one of the topics was the use of oils over the feed. In particular, the author went to into detail about a particular product called "Twister Oil". It is manufactured by Belga Vet, and the author described among other things, the cold press process, and the value of "Twister Oil", over other oils. Rather then attempt to reinvent the wheel, I use many of their products. 

Many people attempt to come up with cheaper ways of trying to do the same thing. Maybe they are successful...maybe not. When I get good results from what I am doing, I generally do not try to fix something that isn't broken.
I suspect that these products are better then most of the cheap imitations, but to each his or her own.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

yes please do start that thread as i am gonna be using the ctl health blend and need some opinions on what oils to use.thanks.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

george simon said:


> Well I have used Oil of Rice Bran, Hemp seed oil,Flaxseed oil, Codliver oil,Wheat germ oil,Sesame oil,Peanut oil,Walnut oil, Corn oil, and others I just may start a thread on the use of different vegetable oils, BUT the big thing that i would like to leave with is USE ONLY COLD PRESSED OIL BECAUSE HEAT PROSSED OILS LOSE MOST OF THEIR HEALTHFUL ITEMS. . GEORGE


okay i just boutgh a wheat germ oil from a pet store the one they used for race horses but i doesent say if it is heat pressed or cold pressed on it,,, made of soy bean oil and wheat germ oil,,, it has 95% crude fat,1 % protein,1% etc.... on it,, can this product sutaable for birds before i used it.....thanks!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Bloodlines 365, The wheat germ oil that I use is made for humans.I buy it at a health food store.The wheat germ that you bought I have never used,this oil is a mix of soy and wheat germ.All the oils that I use are from pigeon supply houses, health food stores or grocery stores. .GEORGE


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

george simon said:


> Hi Bloodlines 365, The wheat germ oil that I use is made for humans.I buy it at a health food store.The wheat germ that you bought I have never used,this oil is a mix of soy and wheat germ.All the oils that I use are from pigeon supply houses, health food stores or grocery stores. .GEORGE


yes sir, its made of soy bean oil and wheat germ oil,,,so this thing is good for birds.. thanks!!


----------

